# change the world



## rajatworld (Jan 8, 2012)

if you got a wish to change any 1 thing in this world....what will u change n why ?


----------



## hppavmx704 (Jan 8, 2012)

At sometime in the past imagination in people started to decrease. Now it is all but gone in most of the people I know. I think that if we were able to bring back imagination and get rid of all of the TV shows and the gaming devices that we now have we would be able to have more readers in the world. More readers would make it easier for one of us to hit it big. It would also bring more writers into the published world and more ideas to read about. Just my thoughts.


----------



## fleamailman (Jan 8, 2012)

> if you got a wish to change any 1 thing in this world....what will u change n why ?



("...pass..." replied the goblin, explaining "...for it would just be cheating in my view, and my battle denied to me by it, besides, isn't it always that line _pain to open the eyes_ then, where we all want happiness, yes of course we do, but it's actually the unhappyness that makes one aware of suffering both in oneself and others now...")


----------



## Johnny Cosmo (Jan 8, 2012)

I'd probably just make myself rich or successful. I'm that shallow and unimaginative.


----------



## Graham Irwin (Jan 8, 2012)

*Writers?*



hppavmx704 said:


> At sometime in the past imagination in people started to decrease. Now it is all but gone in most of the people I know. I think that if we were able to bring back imagination and get rid of all of the TV shows and the gaming devices that we now have we would be able to have more readers in the world. More readers would make it easier for one of us to hit it big. It would also bring more writers into the published world and more ideas to read about. Just my thoughts.



I agree that less TV would help anyone's creativity blossom. I'm so poor I can't afford one, so I have to make stories up! 

At the same time, those games and TV shows have writers. Capitalism gives people what they want, and people currently just don't want to read as much. But assuming that everyone who likes TV and video games would have been a reader in the days before their advent, I think, is incorrect. A good book will receive the attention it deserves, eventually.


----------



## hppavmx704 (Jan 8, 2012)

Graham Irwin said:


> At the same time, those games and TV shows have writers.



I agree that TV shows such as CSI, The Big Bang Theory, Two Broke Girls etc. have writers. However, it is the things like Teen Mom, Baseball wives and most reality shows don't have a writer. I think that reality shows are cheaper ways to increase revenue for the stations. It seems like the reality shows are taking over actual TV shows. The TV shows now have to have some reality to them or else they don't sell. 

The big producers are even hesitant to produce sci-fi and fantasy movies. The technology is there but the lack of imagination in the consumers makes it hard to validate spending the money on something that won't sell, even if it possibly could sell. Terry Brooks who sold his movie rights to the Sword of Shannara, anyone who read the books would be looking forward to a movie, but a producer would not put it into a movie. I am still hopeful for a movie and am hoping that a producer would take the risk and start producing fantasy films. With the break out of Harry Potter and Twilight I am hoping that they start looking for more novels to put into film.


----------



## Graham Irwin (Jan 8, 2012)

*Thoughts*



hppavmx704 said:


> I am still hopeful for a movie and am hoping that a producer would take the risk and start producing fantasy films. With the break out of Harry Potter and Twilight I am hoping that they start looking for more novels to put into film.



I love to see a favorite novel turned into a movie, but at the same time, movie makers could employ different authors to write different stories for the screen. Like you said, the technology is coming to a point where amazing things can be realized more and more cheaply and less and less involving the studio model. Right now, it's unsafe to invest 255 million into a new story, as the public only wants to see things it's sort of seen before and a studio has to make money to make more pictures. There's no room for error or a CEO gets fired and his kids eat cardboard (not quite, but, you know). Once people can produce their own movies at home, realizing their fantastic visions on the screen with computers as cheaply and easily as a writer can realize his fantasy visions on paper, I believe that it is then that the writer will have a more integral role in film.


----------



## The Blue Lotus (Jan 9, 2012)

You might be surprised but in fact a lot of the reality tv shows are scripted. At least to some extent. 

The only reason I know this is because I am working on a sample piece to submit to just such a show... 

I figure if Jersy Shore with the bad script writing and ultra slick editing can make a hit why the heck not!


----------

